# Where do yo keep your Machinist Handbook ?



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 27, 2017)

Mine is right in front of me all the time...**G**


----------



## francist (Oct 27, 2017)

Kitchen table drawer (supposed to be for cutlery...)

-frank


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 27, 2017)

my eyes could not read the fine print anymore...

Sooo, I went to the computer .pdf version. Took getting used to but its faster to look something up. then print out the table i need and not worry about my geasy fingers ruining it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 27, 2017)

Which one?????

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 27, 2017)

_With your collection I would assume at least one in every room...And favorites in the WC...ROFLAO...**G**_


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang close Gator.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 27, 2017)

I forgot the shop and the garage...**G**


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 27, 2017)

Got one in the Tahoe also, but it gets moved around. 14th Edition. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 28, 2017)

_Hell...You won that one...I forgot about the Mobil app......**G**_


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 28, 2017)

well, since you asked...
i have a collection of 9 on a bookshelf 




and, i keep 1 (a 14th edition already shop worn) in the shop


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2017)

I think there is a 12 step program for this...      I "only" have two...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 28, 2017)

Hope so Bob, I only need the #2 Edition and will I have them all. I also have 2 or 3 of most that I do have.  ROTFLMBO!!

#'s 1-4 are identical, just different years.  The first changes came in #5.

"Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 28, 2017)

Mine is in the middle top drawer of my Kennedy tool box. WHERE IT BELONGS!


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a "Machinery's Handbook" on my desk where I do all my design work.  I have a "Production Handbook" right next to it.  Out in the shop I also have "The Pink Book."  "The Pink Book," is a three ring binder with a collection of drill sizes and tap information, gage charts, materials hardness, plastics recipes, and anything I have found myself having to refer to the chart or table more than once while working.  That reminds me.  I should probably add a sine bar table to the pink book.  Its in my, "Machinery's Handbook," but the, "Machinery's Handbook," never goes out into the shop.


----------



## MozamPete (Oct 28, 2017)

In my bedroom, it's nightime reading


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 28, 2017)

At least one within reach.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2017)

Both of mine, a 22nd edition and a 1st edition reprint, lived in the bathroom from the time each was acquired until I had read them cover to cover.  Took a while, mostly one page at a time.  I also read them a bit at night when I could not sleep.  Instant success.


----------



## fixit (Oct 28, 2017)

Mine was on my desk in in my office before the IRMA flood that deposited 4 feet of water in my home, now it's in the landfill with everything else that was in my home. EVERYTHING GONE ! including the first 4 feet of the walls. I do not want to talk about my shop & tools.

fixit


----------



## schor (Oct 28, 2017)

my 10th edition is in the kennedy box where it belongs.


----------



## f350ca (Oct 28, 2017)

Top centre drawer



Greg


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 28, 2017)

My Machinerys Handbooks are located in two of my Gerstner boxes and next to my AR and ammo.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 28, 2017)

Mine is kept within reach above the old Craftsman lathe. Will have to find have to find another spot for it when I move into the new
shop space.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 29, 2017)

_Ken,
 In a tough situation what do you grab first...Or should I ask how many bullet holes in your shop walls ???...Just Kidding... Carry on Brother...**G**_


----------



## Buffalo20 (Oct 29, 2017)

I’m using mine as one of the front leveling feet under the lathe.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 29, 2017)

Mine is lost in the quagmire of our attic!   So it is lost forever.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 29, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I’m using mine as one of the front leveling feet under the lathe.[/QUOT
> 
> This is a joke, right? If not you have a real problem with your shop floor if you need 2.5 inches to level your lathe.
> 
> "Billy G'


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 29, 2017)

_Billy,_
_I bet it's the #2 your looking for...**G**_


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 29, 2017)

f350ca said:


> Top centre drawer
> View attachment 245368
> 
> 
> Greg


Beautiful box Greg.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a few , but the one I use is in my center drawer down at work . Really can't say I use it other than for thread pitch data .


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 29, 2017)

Forgot to mention, my main copy of the MHB is on my computer. I have a icon I click on, go to the index and find anything I need at a click of the mouse.  And if I need a copy of a particular page, click on the print button. (have to be careful here, I can print the whole book if I click on the right button!)


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

One in the shop toolbox , and have one by my bed and another on the bookshelf.


----------



## kvt (Oct 30, 2017)

Ken
That is the smart way,   That way when you get grease etc on it you do not have to worry just print again the next time you need it.   Problem is notes go away with it .


----------



## richl (Oct 30, 2017)

Bookshelf above maintoolbox has the big print hardcover 26th edition.
I have the companion and engineers blackbook with me (stored in truck)


----------



## TomS (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine sits on my work bench for easy access.  It's rare that a day goes by when I don't use it.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 31, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I’m using mine as one of the front leveling feet under the lathe.



I love that reply. I've never owned a Machinery's handbook for the simple reason that I was a toolmaker, not an engineer or designer, and after making chips for the last 45 years everything I need to know about the machining I do is already in my head, due to experience and actually listening to and retaining the information that was taught to me in Shop Theory class. The only book I have are  trig tables, which are in a shirt pocket version I have. If I ever need to use one I'll look it up on the internet, but in all this time I doubt I ever will. And for all you conspiracy guys, I wonder if  Gerstner was paid to create that center drawer in their toolboxes. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2017)

Let's add to the conspiracy, the drawer was originally made for the American Machinists' Handbook.  My dads very old Kennedy tool box has a drawer that is not big enough for the Machinery's Handbook but is just right for the American Machinists' handbook.  It's a little bit smaller.  Did I say Kennedy tool box?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2017)

Ken is correct on this one, The American Machinists handbook came first.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Buffalo20 (Oct 31, 2017)

yes, it was a joke, my garage floor is rough, but not that bad. I have four of them from #17 to #27, in various places in the shop, along with 3 or 5 various handbooks from Hartford Steam Boiler, the USN, Curtiss-Wright and a few others.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Ken is correct on this one, The American Machinists handbook came first.
> 
> "Billy G"


Bill,

I didn't realized, It came out before the Machinery's handbook.  Interested.

BTW: I have the first seven editions. I haven't been able to find a 8th edition at a reasonable price to buy.

Ken


----------

